# Brute 650 vs 750



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

06 brute 650 vs 09 brute 750, both Ira. Both have about 400 Miles. Looking for differences inbetween the two. Power etc..The 750 also has a $1500 higher price tag. I'm just wondering which one?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

wouldn't this also be carb VS EFI aswell? i didnt notice a huge difference between my 2012 650 and my current 750, i raced my friend with his 650 and i slowly pulled away on him with top end.. so power wise they are very close, but i enjoy having EFI over carbs for sure. only problem i've heard is that 750's aren't as reliable.. my 750 is blown up with 700km's on it, my 650 has 600 without a prroblem lol


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

750 in EFI over 650 in carb any day for me.
Though there is nothing wrong with the 650 and its mighty potent.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i got a 650i and did some bolt on work and i tear my buddies 750 apart, and its easier to work on with less probs. of course thats my opnion


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my 65o I have 840miles with no problem and have almost ever mod except motor work and it has never given me any trouble and I can keep up with the 750 any day


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

750 all the way. EFI 


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just upgraded from an 05 650 to an 08 750.....liked the throttle response better on the carbed 650 but I'd trade it any day for the maintenance free EFI, it's a wonderful creation! No more flooding, draining bowels, cleaning jets, replacing diaphragms, shimming needles, etc..... Plus with the EFI there's a lot you can do with Power Commanders and mapping for better performance......got a PCIII on mine and I love it. EFI brother, do it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would prefer carb maintance over the fi problems any day


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Efi

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with you on that one rmax, I'd much rather fix a carb problem versus an EFI problem, no question about that.......but since I've had my 08, I've ran the **** out of it, and with the exception of periodic maintenance, all I've ever done is put gas in it! Well, except for the fact that I blew up the front end.....but I don't blame that on the EFI :34:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

650 FTW! Been seeing alot of posts on here lately with 750 EFI issues. And my good friend has a 09 750 and is about to cost him a small fortune in engine work. I could keep up with him off the line for a good bit then he would creep away.

If I had to do it all over again I would go with a 650 again. Seems cheaper to maintain. My $.02


----------



## RichV (Sep 28, 2012)

I have had an 07 carbed 650 and now a 2012 750. Honestly the 750 my have a tiny more power but not much. All I did to the 650 was a dynatek CDI and it would roll. But the EFI 750 is SO much nicer and smoother. No more warming up with the **** choke.


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

I decided on the 2009 750. It only had 420 Miles. Now its time to start putting on some goodies.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

750 dont pull that hard on 650 but i wouldnt trade.....i still got some carb work to do but overall i will stick to the carb 750 just to avoid fi problems


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Well back to the owner it goes. The bottom end its clacking terrible. Ask I got to do was wash it. Back to the classifieds...


----------

